#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  what would you prefer APPLE OR SAMSUNG smartphones?

## Ritika

Share your opinion on these phones. Like why do you think APPLE is great than SAMSUNG and vice versa.

----------


## Bhavya

> Share your opinion on these phones. Like why do you think APPLE is great than SAMSUNG and vice versa.



Both of them have there Pros and cons ,But i would prefer APPLE because i feel it's more secure than SAMSUNG.

----------


## Shan

> Share your opinion on these phones. Like why do you think APPLE is great than SAMSUNG and vice versa.


I love the solid features of Apple phone. When it comes to the quality apple beat android.But nothing bad about android it is convenient with friendly user interface.
So,I use both apple and android.apple for professional meet ups and android for all other family and friendly stuffs.

----------

